

Hacking London Underground: attempting to show real-time tube train positions - cjallen
http://tubenoise.com

======
dsplatonov
How do you get the data about trains location?

~~~
cjallen
There are two parts to that: where are the tracks and how far along the tracks
are the trains. The How page at
[http://tubenoise.com/how.html](http://tubenoise.com/how.html) sets it all
out. The train data comes from a London Underground api called Trackernet that
provides estimates of how long it will take the train to get to the next
station.

